# aguacate - abogado



## yserien

Por favor quítenme la duda, aguacate, abogado ? Cual de las dos designa ese sabroso fruto del Caribe, tambien cosechado en España ?Para añadir más leña a la confusión aguacate fruto y abogado,hombre de leyes se dicen lo mismo en francés y en español. (Vaya cacao)


----------



## Jellby

Pues según el DRAE, "aguacate" es sólo el fruto o el árbol y "abogado" es sólo la persona, y así es como lo he visto y oído yo siempre. Pero también dice que en Filipinas "avocado" es sinónimo de "aguacate".


----------



## lazarus1907

La palabras aguacate proviene del náhuatl, y se alteró más tarde para formar avocado en el S. XVIII (en inglés, al menos). Según se cuenta, esta alteración fue influenciada  por su parecido fonético por la raíz latina advocatus, que es de donde proviene abogado en inglés y en español hoy día. Esta relación está totalmente probada de todas maneras.


----------



## Jigoku no Tenshi

Hola a todos

Aguacate es el fruto
Abogado es la persona

Aunque no me sorprendería si en todo lo extenso del mundo de habla hispana alguien dijese: "ese abogado es un aguacate" refiriendose a algo, nunca lo he escuchado pero seguro que en alguna región podría decirse, y para que te rías un poco, hay un refrán "Ese es mas bravo que el que se comió el primer aguacate" Refiriéndose a que como el aguacate no cambia de color cuando madura, hay que ser muy valiente o atrevido para haber sido el primero en comerselo sin importar que este verde, asi que podrías decir:
Ese abogado es mas bravo que el que se comió el primer aguacate

Por cierto estas en el foro de solo español no deberias hacer preguntas acerca de traducciones, y de todas maneras yo tampoo se francés asi que tampoco te hubiese podido responder

Saludos y espero que te sirva


----------



## indigoio

Acá en México conservamos el nombre aguacate. Como ya dijo Lázarus, viene del náhuatl _ahuacatl_, que a su vez, según los estudiosos, significa testículo.

Lo del asunto del abogado no me lo sé, pero definitivamente prefiero un aguacate a un abogado.

Qué tal un taco de aguacate, rebanadito y con una pizca de sal... una verdadera delicia! O un guacamole picosito para acompañar lo que gusten.

Buen Provecho!


----------



## pejeman

Con los aguacates, como significan testículo, se hacen en México, además de platillos deliciosos, muchos juegos de palabras, albures o retruécanos. Así es que es un tema que prefiero no tocar. 

Y quiero mencionar que la cáscara del aguacate sí cambia de color al madurarse el fruto. De un verde vivo pasa a un color muy obscuro, casi negro. Y como los supermercados casi siempre los venden verdes, se envuelven en papel periódico o _kraft_ y se dejan reposar, para que se acelere la maduración, a veces hasta dos o tres días_._ Ahora que si se pasa de maduro un aguacate, su pulpa se vueve aguada y se ennegrece.

Una vez hecho el guacamole, se le deja el hueso del aguacate para que no se obscurezca. Y si a alguien no le acomoda esta receta, no me vayan a mandar un abogado


----------



## Janis Joplin

Tuve un jefe de los EUA que hablaba español pero no perfectamente y como muchos de los que hablamos en un idioma que no es el nuestro pues cometía errores y algunos de ellos muy simpáticos, uno era pedirme que lo comunicara con el aguacate cuando quería que lo comunicara con el abogado de la compañía. Finalmente dejó de decir abogado y lo cambió por licenciado... problema resuelto, jajá.


----------



## yserien

¿Pero vosotros usais la palabra licenciado para todo o solamente para los abogados ? En España un abogado es un licenciado en derecho, un médico licenciado en medicina. Letrado es el segundo nombre para abogado.


----------



## jorge_val_ribera

Acá al aguacate le decimos "palta".


----------



## pejeman

yserien said:


> ¿Pero vosotros usais la palabra licenciado para todo o solamente para los abogados ? En España un abogado es un licenciado en derecho, un médico licenciado en medicina. Letrado es el segundo nombre para abogado.


 
Licenciado, tradicionalmente designa al abogado. Son prácticamente sinónimos, en el habla diaria.

Sin embargo, también se usa licenciado para: Licenciados en Economía, en Ciencias Políticas, en Administración de Empresas, en Contaduría, etc. No se usa para ingenieros y arquitectos y seguramente otras profesiones.

A los médicos les decimos Doctores, aunque sólo tengan licenciatura.

A quien tenga el grado de Maestría, raramente le decimos Maestro, generalmente se queda con su título de licenciatura. A algunos Doctores, que no son médicos, si les decimos Doctores, como en el caso del Doctor Zedillo, que fue presidente de la república.


----------



## Sole!

jorge_val_ribera said:


> Acá al aguacate le decimos "palta".



En Argentina también se le dice "palta".


----------



## Chipolata

Una vez dije que en Canadá comemos abogados. Me corregí de inmediato y me dio mucha risa


----------



## Coyoacan

pejeman said:


> Con los aguacates, como significan testículo, se hacen en México, además de platillos deliciosos, muchos juegos de palabras, albures o retruécanos. Así es que es un tema que prefiero no tocar.
> 
> Una vez hecho el guacamole, se le deja el hueso del aguacate para que no se obscurezca. Y si a alguien no le acomoda esta receta, no me vayan a mandar un abogado



Cómo me has hecho reir, Pejeman!  Te pasas de listo! 

Jigoku por ahi se quejó que no debiera yserien andar haciendo preguntas tipo traducción, y yo pensé lo mismo... hasta que volví a la pregunta original, y no hallé en él falta. Vientos por yserien.

Ya lo super aclararon, pero no está de más reiterarlo:

Aguacate: Fruto: _(pero eso ya lo sabías, yser)_
A*B*o*G*ado: licenciado en leyes/derecho: _(¿quizás aquí era tu confusión con estas dos letras?)_

La parte donde sí de plano me perdí fue ésta, yserien:



			
				yserien said:
			
		

> Para añadir más leña a la confusión aguacate fruto y abogado,hombre de leyes se dicen lo mismo en francés y en español. (Vaya cacao)



Me la puedes explicar?  (sobre todo la frase del cacao)

Saludos


----------



## Jigoku no Tenshi

Hola a todos

Nunca supe que había tantas cosas relacionadas con el aguacate, a lo de "licenciado" algo similar sucede en mi país solo que aquí a los tanto a los médicos como a los abogados se les dice de forma genérica "Doctor" no licenciado y yo simpre digo ¿dónde esta el "PhD"? Tambien se les dice doctor en algunos pueblos a cualquiera que haya estudiado alguna carrera o sin estudiar formalmente ,sea culto o parezca que serlo. Con respecto a lo que el aguacate, y saber si está maduro, aquí para ver si está maduro solo se agita, si le suena la pepa(hueso como he visto por ahí tampoco sabía que se le decía así a la semilla del aguacate) entonces esta maduro porque por lo menos para mi gusto, si está oscuro como dijeron antes para mi está muy maduro y no se come, como sucede con el cambur, si esta oscuro entonces ya no es bueno para comer, pero dentro de la diversidad hay mucho de donde elegir.

Saludos y no vayan a pedir un aguacate en la corte o un abogado en la ensalada


----------



## DCPaco

Me parece que éste es el hilo ideal para hacer una pregunta que ya hace tiempo he tenido:

Los españoles dicen: ¿aguacate o palta?


----------



## belén

DCPaco said:


> Me parece que éste es el hilo ideal para hacer una pregunta que ya hace tiempo he tenido:
> 
> Los españoles dicen: ¿aguacate o palta?



Por estos lares decimos aguacate

Saludos


----------



## pejeman

Hola a todos:

Una conseja popular en México es que si haces un coraje, no vayas a comer aguacate después, porque te haría un daño terrible. Así es que cuando te disgustes con tu abogado, pide tus tortas sin aguacate.

Buen provecho.


----------



## yserien

Nada, lo dicho, esto es un cacao. En español todo el mundo dice *aguacate*, pero he visto en cajas de aguacates que nos exportan de América (no puedo precisar que sitio) escrito "avocados de..." De ahí a que empiece la gente a llamarlo asi......no hace falta mucho. Afortunadamente, por la pureza del idioma español aquí hablado ya producimos aguacates en España. Os doy muchas gracias a todos, sois formidables..


----------



## SpiceMan

Todo el mundo no. En Argentina, Bolivia, Chile, Paraguay, Perú y Uruguay se dice "palta".


----------



## yserien

Pues venga, palta en el Cono Sur


----------



## pejeman

En México hay una clase de aguacate dulzón, que se llama pahua. Y hay otro que le llamamos de pellejo y el cual te puedes comer con todo y cáscara, pues ésta es un gran vermífugo, dicen.

¿Cómo le dirán en Brasil? Sé que ahí lo consumen en forma de licuado y con azúcar.  De esa misma manera lo consumen también en Singapur.

Saludos.


----------



## SpiceMan

Mi mamá es brasilera (yo también, pero nací en Brasil por accidente, digamos), y, cuando era chico, de postre me daba palta con azúcar y jugo de limón. 
Jamás lo vi en ensaladas o cosas así hasta adolescente, y hasta el día de hoy comer palta con sal me parece desagradable . 
Me acostumbré tanto a que "es dulce" que cuando veo una ensalada con palta, con aceite, sal, etc... me da una sensación más o menos similar a ver una pata de pollo... con mermelada frutillas.


----------



## claramolin

En Brasil le dicen "abacate". 
Nunca me animé a comerlo con azúcar. 
Justo hoy comí una ensalada de tomates y palta! Me encanta! Pero pienso que en Argentina no comemos tanta palta como en otros lugares de Latinoamérica y menos dulce!!. Estuve viviendo un tiempo en Perú y ahí comía casi todos los días en ensaladas, sandwiches y demás. Acá por ejemplo, como guacamole sólo cuando voy a un restaurante mexicano. Yo intenté hacerlo en mi casa y me quedó horrible!!
Saludos...


----------



## belén

Hola,

Os recuerdo que hay que centrarse en el tema del hilo. Recetas sobre aguacates o formas de comerlo son temas que no pertenecen a este foro.

Gracias,


----------



## natasha2000

yserien said:


> .... en cajas de aguacates que nos exportan de América (no puedo precisar que sitio) escrito "avocados de..." ...


Exactamente. 

aVoCados
y no
aBoGados


No veo como pudiste confundirte... Ni siquiera se pronuncia igual...


----------



## yserien

Veo que mi modesto hilo ha tenido bastante éxito, con muchos visitantes y muchas y muy buenas intervenciones. Para caldear un poco el ambiente en esta triste tarde de invierno(aquí en España) os diré (o ya lo sabeís) que existe un verbo español (abocar) que en alguna de sus formas o conjugaciones toma la forma de "abocado" ¿qué es ésto, yserien,en que lío te has metido ? ¿Tambien hay un abocado ? Eramos pocos y parió la abuela.


----------



## jorge_val_ribera

Yo "abocarse" lo conozco como "ocuparse de lleno de algo". Como:

_El abogado se abocó al caso.

_El diccionario de la RAE dice:



> * 8.* prnl._ Bol._,_ C. Rica_,_ Guat._,_ Ur._ y_ Ven._ Entregarse de lleno a hacer algo, o dedicarse a la consideración o estudio de un asunto. _La Administración se abocará __a__ resolver los problemas de los niños._


O sea que lo muestra como que se utiliza con ese sentido sólo en algunos países. ¡Qué raro! ¿Cómo lo utilizan ustedes?


----------



## elcampet

jorge_val_ribera said:


> Yo "abocarse" lo conozco como "ocuparse de lleno de algo". Como:
> 
> _El abogado se abocó al caso._
> 
> El diccionario de la RAE dice:
> 
> O sea que lo muestra como que se utiliza con ese sentido sólo en algunos países. ¡Qué raro! ¿Cómo lo utilizan ustedes?


 
En México lo utilizamos del mismo modo, Ej.:_* he tenido que abocarme a resolver el caso que el abogado dejó pendiente*_. ¡Qué raro, verdad?
Saludos.


----------



## Janis Joplin

Siempre me he confundido con avocar y abocar


----------



## elcampet

Janis Joplin said:


> Siempre me he confundido con avocar y abocar


Te transcribo con mucho gusto los respectivos significados según el DRAE:


</IMG> *avocar**.*(Del lat. _advocāre_).*1.* tr._ Der._ Dicho de una autoridad gubernativa o judicial: Atraer a sí la resolución de un asunto o causa cuya decisión correspondería a un órgano inferior.



</IMG> *abocar**.**1.* tr. Verter el contenido de un cántaro, costal, etc., en otro. U. propiamente cuando para ello se aproximan las bocas de ambos.*2.* tr. Acercar, dirigir hacia un lugar armas de fuego, tropas, pertrechos, etc. U. t. c. prnl.*3.* tr. desus. Asir con la boca.*4.* intr. Desembocar, ir a parar.*5.* intr._ Mar._ Comenzar a entrar en un canal, estrecho, puerto, etc.*6.* prnl. Dicho de una o más personas: Juntarse de concierto con otra u otras para tratar un negocio.*7.* prnl. Existiendo proximidad en el tiempo, hallarse en disposición, peligro o esperanza de algo. _Estar, hallarse, quedar, verse abocado __a__ la ruptura._ U. t. c. intr.*8.* prnl._ Bol._,_ C. Rica_,_ Guat._,_ Ur._ y_ Ven._ Entregarse de lleno a hacer algo, o dedicarse a la consideración o estudio de un asunto. _La Administración se abocará __a__ resolver los problemas de los niños._

_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_Saludos.


----------



## srw236

Sole! said:


> En Argentina también se le dice "palta".



¿Alguien sabe por acaso el origen de la palabra "palta?"  No sabía que se usaba también en Bolivia. ¿Tiene origen indígena?

mil gracias


----------



## claramolin

> *palta**.*(De or. quechua).*1.* adj. Se dice del individuo de un pueblo amerindio que habitaba en la región ecuatoriana de la actual provincia de Loja, y el norte del Perú. U. t. c. s.*2.* adj. Perteneciente o relativo a los *paltas.**3.* m. Lengua hablada por los *paltas.**4.* f._ Arg._,_ Chile_,_ Perú_ y_ Ur._ *aguacate* (ǁ fruto).
> 
> 
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


 
Encontré esto. A lo mejor alguien sabe si existe o no relación entre el fruto y el pueblo que habitaba en Perú.
Saludos...


----------



## aleCcowaN

> "Ay otra fructa que se llama palta, que acá nosotros le  tenemos puesto nombre pera, porque tiene la misma hechura y verde que una pera  grande. Esta tiene una corteza que si la comen amarga como corteza de  granada. La carne que tiene dentro es muy suave, que en la boca es tan  blanda como manteca de vacas, y es sana. Tiene dentro una pepita gruesa  casi como un huebo; esta pepita no es de prouecho porque amarga."
> 
> Pedro Pizarro
> Relación del descubrimiento y conquista de los reinos del Perú
> 1571
> 
> REAL ACADEMIA ESPAÑOLA: Banco de datos (CORDE) [en línea]._
> Corpus diacrónico  del español._ http://www.rae.es 24/12/2006


Hay más refencias parecidas para Perú y Ecuador en los siglos XVII y XVIII


----------

